

ASK HN: Can we run a Mac OS as a VMware appliance ? - code_devil

I am trying to do an iPhone Apps development. I only have access to PC and Linux boxes. Is there a work around ?
======
wmf
There is a "Hackintosh" VMware image, but you didn't hear that from me. Just
buy a Mac mini.

(Mac zealots, cue complaints about "iPhone carpetbaggers".)

------
st3fan
a Mac Mini is probably cheaper than a VMWare + OS X license :-)

~~~
mcormier
Especially if you consider the time it will cost you to setup a hackintosh. I
believe VMWare now supports emulation of OS X on a macintosh so you should be
able to use one mac mini and an external HD to test several different versions
of OS X.

------
thomasswift
You have a device right?

